# Sunday @ Piedmont



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

I had a great day fishing and have to say the ramp and marina look amazing. I caught some nice fish before getting chased off the lake by some intense rain and lightening. I did land a 6.04 lb. largemouth. Can't upload the dang picture the Game Warden took of it. Will post asap! Can't wait to go back!


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

There was a game warden at Piedmont? That's a first. Any idea what the water temp was? m


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

caught 7/27 2014
22.5 inch and 6.04 pound


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

19 inch 3.79 lb. Smallie caught a few weeks ago!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

You kept that smallie?

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dangg nice bass... and cajun eye... bass taste good.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey,keep what you want for dinner if it's legal.I dont like bass myself.Either way,I'd prefer a smaller one for dinner than a nice one like that.She deserved to swim away,IMO Again,to each their own.I don't hate on people keeping legal fish.Was more just curious as a smallie that size is uncommon from inland central area lakes.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Not as uncommon at Piedmont as you may think....


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Peidmont has some big smallies...nice one...and I was waiting for it to be said...took a little longer than I thought though...keep what you want...eat what you want...fish on!


----------



## sws4bass (Aug 7, 2012)

I have fished Piedmont often since end of July. I have caught lots on 12-14 inch smallies but never seemed to aquire a limit at one time. So, all ended being released. They are a load of fun to catch.
The nice one I did catch, was caught after 3 hours of fishing and 2 undersized largemouth to show for it. Now I know why it's called "fishing" LOL! BTW smallmouth are tasty too!
I hope to connect on some saugeye this fall and fight a few more smallies before hard water gets here.
Fish on!


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice fish! I used to get a few 19-20 inch smallies each Fall at my home lake and one day a wildlife biologist there explained to us how rare it is for fish to survive from fingerling to that size even with the 15" size limit, it is special getting large and trophy sized fish.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

Got a 23 incher at Leesville this year....4 others over 18 there this year. It's mostly about timing when to get the big ones.


----------

